

Why CEOs Shouldn’t Mess with Engineers - justlearning
http://www.onlyonceblog.com/2010/10/why-ceos-shouldnt-mess-with-engineers

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1803493>

